

Securely access your files from anywhere on the net - aufreak3
http://itwin.com/

======
dhl
“Two ends of a cable without a cable”, the iTwin device gives LAN-type
connection between 2 computers without the use of cables. This means that you
can access your desktop with your laptop from anywhere in the world, or vice
versa. This also means that 2 people can share information (unlimited access)
on their PCs despite the distance between them, without installation.

